# Công dụng của Viên uống lợi sữa Natures Aid Fenugreek 500mg



## mekhoeconthongminh (30/10/20)

*Viên uống lợi sữa Natures Aid Fenugreek 500mg hộp 90 viên - Hàng chính hãng, với bill cam kết, giá tốt tại đại lý, yên tâm lúc tìm*

*Viên uống lợi sữa Natures Aid Fenugreek 500mg* là thực phẩm chức năng được điều chế trong khoảng 100% cỏ cari mang tác dụng kích thích khả năng tiết sữa của mẹ trong khoảng đó đảm bảo nguồn dinh dưỡng cho bé yêu vững mạnh toàn diện trong giai đoạn quan trọng nhất của thế cuộc. Sản phẩm được Đánh giá cao và tiêu dùng rộng rãi tại rộng rãi quốc gia trên thế giới.

Tầm quan yếu của sữa mẹ đối mang trẻ lọt lòng và trẻ nhỏ

“Sữa mẹ là nguồn dinh dưỡng thấp nhất cho sự vững mạnh của trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ” - Đây là câu nhắc đã quá thân thuộc đối sở hữu chúng ta. khoa học đã chứng minh rằng, trẻ lọt lòng trong khoảng dưới 6 tháng tuổi chỉ cần bú sữa mẹ hoàn toàn mà không cần thêm một loại thực phẩn khác. Trẻ nhỏ trong vòng từ 1-2 tuổi vẫn cần bổ sung thêm sữa mẹ để tăng trưởng toàn diện nhất.

Sữa mẹ có chứa hồ hết vitamin, chất khoáng thiết yếu để bé khỏe mạnh và lớn mạnh về thể chất lẫn trí tuệ và là nguồn dinh dưỡng đột nhiên, an toàn.

Sữa mẹ sở hữu đựng nguồn kháng thể, giúp nâng cao cường miễn nhiễm thiên nhiên cho bé. Trẻ lọt lòng nếu ko được bú sữa mẹ sẽ có nguy cơ mắc bệnh cao hơn, cùng lúc ốm yếu và dễ quấy khóc,...

=> Chính vì thế trong giai đoạn này, các mẹ phải chú ý tới chế độ dinh dưỡng, bổ sung các dưỡng chất cần phải có để phân phối cho bé.










*Giới thiệu Viên uống lợi sữa Natures Aid Fenugreek 500mg*

Ai cũng biết tầm quan trọng của sữa mẹ đối sở hữu sự lớn mạnh của bé, bên cạnh đó, một trạng thái rất phổ quát hiện giờ đó là nhiều bà mẹ không tiết đủ sữa cho con, dẫn tới trạng thái bé nhanh đói, không đủ dưỡng chất, ốm yếu, miễn nhiễm kém.

Dân gian ta đã từng biết bổ sung các thực phẩm lợi sữa như đu đủ, lá chù ngây, quả sung,... bên cạnh đó nếu phần đông chúng vẫn ko với hiệu quả thì Viên uống lợi sữa Natures Aid Fenugreek 500mg là thực sự nhu yếu cho bạn. Đây là một chiếc thực phẩm chức năng lợi sữa được hồ hết bà mẹ tin tiêu dùng và có hiệu quả tốt. Thành phần chiết xuất trong khoảng cỏ cari - đã được nghiên cứu là với khả năng kích thích tăng tiết sữa cho mẹ 1 phương pháp an toàn trong khoảng bên trong.

*Cỏ cari là gì? với tác dụng gì?*

Cỏ cari, tên quốc tế là Fenugreek là một dòng thảo dược với nhiều ở vùng Địa Trung Hải, trong khoảng lâu nó đã được người dân bản địa tiêu dùng cho nữ giới với thai ăn để có sữa cho con bú.

Fenugreek với cất các chất kích thích sản sinh hormone giúp xúc tiến giai đoạn tiết sữa và tăng trưởng của ngực, ngoài ra cũng với tác dụng đáng nói tới chức năng sinh lý và tình dục.

Theo y học cổ truyền của Trung Quốc, Cỏ Cari còn mang tác dụng kích thích chuyển dạ và giúp tiêu hóa rẻ, cải thiện trao đổi chất trong thân thể.

=> bây giờ, loại cỏ thảo dược này được tiêu dùng rộng rãi trong điều chế thuốc lợi sữa, thực phẩm chức năng lợi sữa dành cho mẹ.

*Viên uống lợi sữa Natures Aid Fenugreek mang tốt không?*

Viên uống lợi sữa Natures Aid Fenugreek 500mg được nghiên cứu bởi các chuyên gia trên cơ sở vật chất khoa học về mẫu cây cỏ cari, sở hữu tác dụng trong việc kích thích tiết sữa nuôi con, giúp bé yêu của bạn được phân phối phần lớn nguồn dưỡng chất quý giá trong khoảng sữa mẹ.

Sản phẩm chiết xuất 100% thảo dược bất chợt, ko chứa chất hóa học độc hại, nguồn nguyên liệu sạch dưới thứ tự hiện đại kiểm chứng nghiêm nhặt. Thuốc lợi sữa Fenugreek 500mg ko cất đường, muối, chất tạo ngọt, hương liệu,...

Sản phẩm ko mang căn nguyên động vật, thích hợp có người ăn chay.

Viên uống lợi sữa Natures Aid Fenugreek là sản phẩm của hãng thực phẩm chức năng uy tín của Anh Quốc, nên rất yên ổn tâm về chất lượng. Sản phẩm này cũng đã được review rất tốt trên những diễn đàn, website to.

*Công dụng của Viên uống lợi sữa Natures Aid Fenugreek 500mg*

Kích thích nâng cao tiết sữa cho mẹ đang trong quá trình cho con bú

Nâng cao cường sữa - nguồn dưỡng chất ngẫu nhiên quan yếu nhất để bé tăng trưởng toàn diện.

Nâng cao kích thước vòng một và mang tác dụng trong sản sinh estrogen và Prolacin vững mạnh ngực.

Bên cạnh đó, Viên uống lợi sữa Natures Aid Fenugreek 500mg còn mang tác dụng trong việc tăng cường sinh lý nữ, kích thích bôi trót lọt âm đạo và cải thiện sự tuần hoàn máu, kích thích dục tình.

*Hướng dẫn tiêu dùng*

Mỗi ngày uống 3 viên (1500mg).

Khi thấy lượng sữa tiết ra nhiều, thì hãy ngưng uống. khi nào ít mới sử dụng lại.

Lưu ý: ko tiêu dùng Fenugreek 500mg trong giai đoạn sở hữu thai.

Những người bị tiểu tuyến đường hoặc đang dùng thuốc khác phải sở hữu sự đồng ý của bác sĩ mới được tiêu dùng.

Đây là thực phẩm chức năng, không thay thế thuốc chữa bệnh.

*Một số câu hỏi thường gặp:*

Câu 1: Uống bao lâu thì có hiệu quả?

Viên uống lợi sữa Natures Aid Fenugreek 500mg điều chế với hàm lượng 1500mg mỗi ngày, tuỳ theo cơ địa tiếp nhận của từng người, có thể với hiệu quả từ 2-3 ngày hoặc 1 tuần.

Câu 2: với nên tiêu dùng trong tương lai không?

Bạn nên dùng theo đúng liệu trình và hàm lượng khuyến cáo. dùng cho tới khi thấy lượng sữa tiết ra phổ biến thì ngưng lại nhé!.

*Mua viên lợi sữa Fenugreek Natures Aid chính hãng ở đâu?*

Mẹ Khỏe Con Thông Minh cam kết cung cấp sản phẩm lợi sữa Fenugreek Natures Aid 500mg chính hãng Khách hàng có thể đặt mua bằng cách:

- Địa chỉ: Số 62, Yên Đỗ, Phường 1, Bình Thạnh, TP. Hồ Chí Minh

- Điện thoại: 0942.666.800


----------

